# Pride +20 Events



## Ruthless (Oct 15, 2006)

PRIDE 1 

Kazunari Murakami vs John Dixon (PRIDE 1) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Gary Goodridge vs Oleg Taktarov (PRIDE 1) Tokyudo 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Renzo Gracie vs Akira Shoji (PRIDE 1) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Koji Kitao vs Nathan Jones (PRIDE 1) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Ralph White vs Branco Cikatic (PRIDE 1) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Igor Meindert vs Hiroki Kurosawa (PRIDE 1) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Dan Servern vs Kimo Leopoldo (PRIDE 1) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Rickson Gracie vs Nobuhiko Takada 1 (PRIDE 1) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 


PRIDE 2 

Royler Gracie vs Yuhi Sano (PRIDE 2) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Akira Shoji vs Juan Mott (PRIDE 2) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Kazushi Sakuraba vs Vernon White (PRIDE 2) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Ralph White vs William Roosmalen (PRIDE 2) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Tasis Petridis vs George Randolph (PRIDE 2) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Renzo Gracie vs Sanae Kikuta (PRIDE 2) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Marco Ruas vas Gary Goodridge (PRIDE 2) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Mark Kerr vs Branco Cikatic (PRIDE 2) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace Tokyudo 

PRIDE 3 

Akira Shoji vs Daijiro Matsui (PRIDE 3) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Daiju Takase vs Emmanuel Yarborough (PRIDE 3) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Kazushi Sakuraba vs Carlos Newton (PRIDE 3) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Gary Goodridge vs Amir Rahnavardi (PRIDE 3) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

Mark Kerr vs Pedro Otavio (PRIDE 3) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Nobuhiko Takada vs Kyle Sturgeon (PRIDE 3) 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 


PRIDE 4 

Igor Vovchanchyn vs Gary Goodridge 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Akira Shoji vs Wallid Ismail 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Kazushi Sakuraba vs Allan Goes 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Satoshi Honma vs Yuhi Sano 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Alexander Otsuka vs Marco Ruas 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Mark Kerr vs Hugo Duarte 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Rickson Gracie vs Nobuhiko Takada 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 


Pride 5 

Egan Inoue vs Minoru Toyonaga 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Francisco Bueno vs Satoshi Honma 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Igor Vovchanchyn vs Akira Shoji 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Enson Inoue vs Soichi Nishida 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Kazushi Sakuraba vs Vitor Belfort 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Nobuhiko Takada vs Mark Coleman 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 


PRIDE 6 

PRIDE 6 - Carl Malenko vs Egan Inoue 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 6 - Carlos Newton vs Daijiro Matsui 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 6 - Igor Vovchanchyn vs Carlos Barreto 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 6 - Akira Shoji vs Guy Mezger 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 6 - Naoya Ogawa vs Gary Goodridge 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 6 - Kazushi Sakuraba vs Ebenezer Fontes Braga 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 6 - Mark Kerr vs Nobuhiko Takada 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 6 - Hiroki Kurosawa vs Nobuaki Kakuda (Demonstration Fight) 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace Tokyudo 



PRIDE 7 

PRIDE 7 - Daijiro Matsui vs Bob Schrijber 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 7 - Wanderlei Silva vs Carl Malenko 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 7 - Maurice Smith vs Branco Cikatic 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 7 - Akira Shoji vs Larry Parker 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 7 - Kazushi Sakuraba vs Anthony Macias 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 7 - Mark Kerr vs Igor Vovchanchyn 1 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 7 - Enson Inoue vs Tully Kulihaapai 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace Tokyudo 



PRIDE 8 

PRIDE 8 - Wanderlei Silva vs Daijiro Matsui 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 8 - Frank Trigg vs Fabiano Iha 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 8 - Allan Goes vs Carl Malenko 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 8 - Mark Coleman vs Ricardo Morais 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 8 - Tom Erikson vs Gary Goodridge 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

PRIDE 8 - Igor Vovchanchyn vs Francisco Bueno 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 8 - Renzo Gracie vs Alexander Otsuka 
RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace 

PRIDE 8 - Kazushi Sakuraba vs Royler Gracie 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting[/quote] Tokyudo 



Pride 9 Full event 

cd1 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

cd 2 
MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting 

Pride 9 cd 2 repost Part 1 

MEGAUPLOAD - One-Click Webhosting

Tell me if these work guys..


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

ZOINKS!!! thank you so much for the oldies...for those not in the know, if you dont want DL limit, DL DAP and say hello to unlimited DLs from MU...


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*mann*

this must have taken you for ever to do


----------

